# A Few Vintage Tools



## AnthonyHbm (Oct 12, 2013)

I recently cleaned out my father's basement and came across a few gems to add to my toolbox:

1. Miller Falls Eggbeater Hand Drill (possibly 2B or 2D model 1922)
























2. Stanley No. 78 8IN Bit Brace 

















3. Rapier 10 (Gateshead England) Sliding Bevel Gauge. Looks exactly like the Stanley No. 18

















4. 16oz Claw Hammer (No Markings)









I also recently bought these sweet tools from JimBodeTools.com: 
1. Miller Falls 772-10 10" Bit Brace









2. Irwin Carpenter's Set (13 auger bits, medium screw & in Borechest - DM) 

















I searched the Net for the 10" Sliding Bevel but thus far have found no references to it other than it looks just like the Stanley No. 18. Any light you can shed on this is much appreciated.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Can't shed any light, but that auger set is gorgeous!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Those are some nice looking tools. I just finished restoring a MF #2 drill and I love it. I think you may be off on your date. From what I've been able to find online, they had the LRCC wheels, or friction rollers, until 1938 which is when they switched to the idler pinion. I don't see the friction rollers on yours so I'd say it's post 1938. It is an awesome user though if you're so inclined.


----------



## AnthonyHbm (Oct 12, 2013)

Thank you for the response ForestGrl & HokieKen. I appreciate the correction of the date on the hand drill. All these tools are being used and perform exquisitely. The hammer handle had a varnish finish but i scraped it off and sanded it to 150 grit.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That's a nice haul indeed. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

